# Nada in Dawson Forest WMA



## dbodkin (Oct 31, 2004)

Been out scouting 4 afternoons and not a thing...  being in the woods is nice but I'd like to see a chipmunk or bird...  headed there in 45 minutes to see if mornings change my luck


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 31, 2004)

What are you doing scouting?If so where?I was up there last night coon hunten seen a few deer.


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 31, 2004)

City of Atlanta Tract North gate from the check station...
Nothing again this morning... I need to go somewhere else I guess....


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2004)

Are you gonna hunt the up coming hunt this weekend?The deer I've been seeing have all been in last years clear cuts.Walked through one last night and deer were everywhere.An oak draw at the bottom of it was were we treed and it was wore out.The deer had been eating acorns all in it.Maybe you will locate some before the hunt starts saturday.


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 1, 2004)

Ga Dawg

Probably not.. I've been able to only get a couple hours scouting  in here & there... In a training class next couple weeks. So I may not get back to Dawson Forest until November 20-21 ... :   You see deer on the Atlanta Tract or elswhere?


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2004)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll be hunting there Nov.19-21 with a couple of buddies.  We've scouted it out and have seen plenty of does and jumped a nice buck...it was at least an 8pt. Hopefully everything will come together then...the weather, rut, and area!  Good luck to you guys!


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 1, 2004)

Ga Dawg.. got the PM and thanks for the concern    Been scouting around and not seeing anything at all but mostly late afternoon. I work night shift and it's about the only time I can get in the woods....


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 3, 2004)

I have also done a little scouting the past two weeks,seen two does.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 7, 2004)

Bucks are moving, and look to be ready for action. Took this nice 10 point at Dawson Forest on Saturday. Neck swelling and hocks were rank. 2 points had the tips broken off. DNR weighed him at 171 pounds. My 3rd deer off of Dawson this year. The deer are there, just try to get away from the crowds and you can do well. I still have one more buck up there that I have scoped out. Am hoping to connect on this one during the week before Thanksgiving.


----------

